# People you love on the forums



## toast (Apr 18, 2009)

I felt this needed to be made.

Myself for creating this thread.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 18, 2009)

I <3 the spambots


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

Well I think everyone's gonna say Stefan


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Spambots and Dene.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

stefan and ville (god)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

happa95 said:


> stefan and ville (god)



Blasphemy! All hail Bob!!!!!


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > stefan and ville (god)
> ...



Who says we can't be polytheistic?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

Myself only, everyone else sucks pretty bad


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Myself only, everyone else sucks pretty bad



Agreed.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Oops forgot

Mike
PJK


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

fazrulz for remembering PJK. Without him I would have no other choice but *gulps* _other forums!_
(du du duuu)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 18, 2009)

nobody doesn't love Erik. 
and maybe SpeedyMcFastFast


----------



## holypasta (Apr 18, 2009)

myself and byu.
i refuse to give reasons.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 18, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> nobody doesn't love Erik.
> and maybe SpeedyMcFastFast



I <3 SPEEDYMCFASTFAST!!!!


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

Pjk
Mike
Ville


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 18, 2009)

I WUV DENE SHES SO HAWT


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't been here that long yet, but I love Stefan's sarcastic way of posting and Dene's "deneness"


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob
byu
Dene.

Haven't been here that long, so no reasons.


----------



## aukrainea (Apr 18, 2009)

HOW DO U POST A THREAD?????????????????????????


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 18, 2009)

aukrainea said:


> HOW DO U POST A THREAD?????????????????????????


U GO TO THE ADMN AND STEEL HIS MAGIK GLASSES, BLIINK TWICE AND TAPP UR HEALS
DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111ONENONEELEVEN

ALSO EVEN WITH CRUISE CONTROL YOU STILL AHVE TO STEER!!!!!!!!11ONE


----------



## Escher (Apr 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> aukrainea said:
> 
> 
> > HOW DO U POST A THREAD?????????????????????????
> ...



*before edit* Oh no, why did you help him? Caps lock on, repeated punctuation, completely unrelated post, and unable to find the simplest feature of a forum... He has every symptom of extreme noob.
I'm anticipating a thread saying 'HOW DO I GET FASTER>>!>!!?!' in the hardware forum or something...
Oh well 
(I'm not actually annoyed at you, d4m4s74, dont worry...) *post edit*
hahaha.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2009)

Regisiew...


----------



## doubleagent3 (Apr 18, 2009)

C'mon guys! badmephisto cuz he's a beast.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike the fortune teller


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Dene, he's/she's so manly/feminine.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

BOB BURTON IS WHERE IT'S AT!

SO ARE PHONESTORE UK AND HAIRY WOMAN!!!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 18, 2009)

I heart everyone


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 18, 2009)

JEFF DUNHAM AND ACHMED THE DEAD TERRORST


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> JEFF DUNHAM AND ACHMED THE DEAD TERRORST



 And peanut when he is in Saw Nta Aw Naw. (By Peanut's pronunciation

Search Jeff Dunham Peanut Santa Ana on youtube. Best viedeo I have ever seen.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 18, 2009)

waaait, are you the toaast on upsb?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > aukrainea said:
> ...



I'm too nice, I'll just change my post and hope he hasn't read it yet


----------



## Escher (Apr 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I'm too nice, I'll just change my post and hope he hasn't read it yet



lol, your original post is immortalised in my reply to you, so Ill edit your edited post in now 
I wasn't actually intending to make you change your response to something like that, but its funny anyway


----------



## toast (Apr 18, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> waaait, are you the toaast on upsb?



No, I don't penspin.


----------

